# Dress Pattern



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I found this great website that has some very simple and easy to understand patterns for sewing medieval style dresses. I was looking for something easy that I could use for my classic witch costume for handing out candy at my haunt. I'm making the bliaut out of black cotton gauze and will add some creepy cloth touches and possibly a hood. Cool thing is that it can be reused for different costume ideas. Anyway, I thought someone might like to try.

http://medievalweddingdresses.ideasforweddings.net/making-medieval-wedding-dresses/bliaut-pattern/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a beautiful dress. You could go totally Gothic with that or totally faie - very versatile pattern.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - that would come up so well


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Here's another pattern link, it's a bit more involved, with how to do the measurements.
http://www.eg.bucknell.edu/~lwittie/sca/garb/bliaut.html


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! Thank you for the links!!!!! I bought a pattern for a similar dress, but it seems too complicated. The one from your link is just what I've been looking for.


----------

